# Vino



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone - just wanted to introduce our 2nd Havi..."Vino"..he is the one up front....his little sisters are behind him. They are all adorable!!! On Wednesday I fly to Canada to pick him up. :whoo: He will be 9 weeks old.


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Very sweet! Safe travels 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable! Love his name.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

So cute! Hope your travel goes smoothly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Vino is adorable, love the name! Have a safe flight!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a doll! Have fun with that sweet pup! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Vino is adorable. You must be very excited. Best of luck on Wednesday with your trip and enjoy your new little guy. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for your well wishes. Yes, very excited - wednesday can't get here fast enough, I know I'm going to be restless at the airport waiting on the flights. LOL

As for the name, as soon as I saw him I wanted to name him Vino, but I still made a list of about 20 names, in the end I had my top 5 (Vino, Azul, Javi, Yasqui, Wishky) but I went with my first choice.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats. Lots of pics, he has unusual coloring.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> congrats. Lots of pics, he has unusual coloring.


Thanks.... here a couple more pix of him, mom and litter mates. I love his color!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sweet pics! They are lovely.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, they're gorgeous. Big litter - seven pups including the solid red. Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - such a gorgeous pup!!!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## KimmPuppy (Apr 21, 2013)

Goodness! Vino is adorable and I love his name!!! I am so excited for you! We are going to get a second hav in August! How old is your first hav? I can't wait to see pics of the two together!!! How fun!!! Congrats :whoo:


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

KimmPuppy said:


> Goodness! Vino is adorable and I love his name!!! I am so excited for you! We are going to get a second hav in August! How old is your first hav? I can't wait to see pics of the two together!!! How fun!!! Congrats :whoo:


Cannoli or Canela is 1yr and 2 months old. I can't wait for her to play with him. I know she is going to love having another dog her same size. Right now, she tries her hardest to keep up with my big dogs (Hunter and Roxxy) which makes her pretty fast. Its funny watching her try to wrestle one of the big dogs they just look down at her and give her a side-look and are probably saying "what are you doing lil one" ....Its tooo cute.

Here is picture of them; the three of are always together. The big dogs are my husband and the little ones are mine or at least that what I say so I won't be labeled "the dog lady". LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Where did you get that FABULOUS snuggly bed!?!?! Kodi would love that!!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cute.

Where in Canada did you get the little one?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Is he cute or what?


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

krandall said:


> Where did you get that FABULOUS snuggly bed!?!?! Kodi would love that!!!


Hunter loves his "den" especially during the winter. Cannoli loves it after every bath, she run over there and started to roll around in it. Not sure if she is trying to get her old scent back or trying to rub off the smell of the shampoo from her body.

I brought about 2 years ago on Frontgate website. I just check and its not listed anymore. I wish I could buy this one: http://www.frontgate.com/ultra-plus...539674?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=8 but i know it would only last about a week, the big dogs will try to sleep in too and it would eventually break.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

narci said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Where in Canada did you get the little one?


The breeder is from Rockhurst Havanese; I feel in love with two of her dogs, Jack and Teagan which happen to be Vino's parents. http://www.rockhurst.ca/about.htm
I think she is near Ottawa.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

BFrancs said:


> The breed is Rockhurst Havanese; I feel in love with two of her dogs, Jack and Teagan which happen to be Vino's parents. http://www.rockhurst.ca/about.htm
> I think she is near Ottawa.


Ahhh Elizabeth's dogs. I believe her stable is mostly European Havanese which seem to be smaller sized.

If I remember correctly, her husband does contract work for my wife's office.

We were originally going to pick up a puppy from Rockhurst but wife wanted to pick up a puppy that the breeder was closer to us. Elizabeth was great, she was willing to drop off a puppy to British Columbia as she was on her way to a dog show here.


----------

